# Twh 1:50 Scale Bucyrus Electric Mining Shovel 495hf



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $599.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Nov-25-2007 17:02:42 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

